# Ist das Backlight bleeding?



## FahreS (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Monitor gekauft, den Acer GD245HQ Abid.
leider musste ich feststellen, dass er vom Rahmen her blau leuchtet (nur sichtbar bei dunklen Hintergründen).
Ich denke das gehört in die Kategorie Backlight Bleeding.

Nun ist die Frage, ist das hier ein Garantiefall oder ist es bei dem Modell normal?
und bekomme ich etwas besseres, wenn ich den Monitor einschicke, oder könnte ich auch etwas schlechteres als das hier zurück bekommen?

Zuvor hatte ich einen Samsung SyncMaster 730BF (ja, der ist alt) der hatte sowas gar nicht, da habe ich extra noch einmal genau nach geschaut...

Der Acer (nachmittags und nachts fotografiert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank im Voraus


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

Hey ich hab den selben Monitor und mir fällt grade auf das ich das auch bei mir habe allerdings nicht so stark wie es bei dir zusehen ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Das sind sogenannte Lichthöfe
Ich glaube das ist Backlight Bleeding


----------



## FahreS (28. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hey ich hab den selben Monitor und mir fällt grade auf das ich das auch bei mir habe allerdings nicht so stark wie es bei dir zusehen ist.


Okay, danke...

ist es bei dir denn an einer Seite etwas stärker als an den anderen? bei mir ist es ja vor allem unten zu sehen.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das sind sogenannte Lichthöfe
> Ich glaube das ist Backlight Bleeding


 und ist es behandelbar?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

Ist nicht behandelbar. Ich hatte so etwas bei Samsung und bei 3 Monitoren war es etwas unterschiedlich ausgeprägt


----------



## Ryle (28. Mai 2012)

Lässt sich schwer beurteilen. So ziemlich jeder aktuelle Monitor hat Backlight Bleeding bedingt durch heutige Hintergrundbeleuchtung und die immer dünnere Bauweise, nur gibt es eben gewisse Grenzen die mir dann zu blöd wären. Auf Fotos sieht aber wegen der Belichtung immer alles schlimmer aus als es dann tatsächlich ist und natürlich spielt auch Helligkeit und Kontrast eine Rolle. Also wenn es bei normalen Einstellungen in Filmen, Spielen usw. auffällt dann kannst du einfach widerrufen, allerdings sieht das für mich jetzt noch human aus. Kannst ja mal nach Backlight Bleeding googlen und dir da Fälle anschauen, das kann auch ganz anders aussehen


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

> ist es bei dir denn an einer Seite etwas stärker als an den anderen? bei mir ist es ja vor allem unten zu sehen.


Ja auf der rechten Seite ist es etwas stärker als auf der linken.


----------



## FahreS (29. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist nicht behandelbar. Ich hatte so etwas bei Samsung und bei 3 Monitoren war es etwas unterschiedlich ausgeprägt


und was haste dann gemacht?



superseijayin schrieb:


> Lässt sich schwer beurteilen. So ziemlich jeder aktuelle Monitor hat Backlight Bleeding bedingt durch heutige Hintergrundbeleuchtung und die immer dünnere Bauweise, nur gibt es eben gewisse Grenzen die mir dann zu blöd wären. Auf Fotos sieht aber wegen der Belichtung immer alles schlimmer aus als es dann tatsächlich ist und natürlich spielt auch Helligkeit und Kontrast eine Rolle. Also wenn es bei normalen Einstellungen in Filmen, Spielen usw. auffällt dann kannst du einfach widerrufen, allerdings sieht das für mich jetzt noch human aus. Kannst ja mal nach Backlight Bleeding googlen und dir da Fälle anschauen, das kann auch ganz anders aussehen


Es ist sicherlich nicht der schlimmste Fall, aber wenn es noch schlimmer wäre, hätte ich den Monitor längst zurück gegeben.
Dünne Bauweise passt bei diesem Monitor auch irgendwie nicht. Mein alter Monitor ist dünner und hat einen schmaleren Rahmen 

Ich habe hier mal nen Foto von nem PC Spiel, und an der unteren Seite ist das blaue leuchten deutlich zu sehen.
Wenn man länger spielt fällt es einem natürlich nciht mehr so sehr auf, aber schön ist es nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Robonator schrieb:


> Ja auf der rechten Seite ist es etwas stärker als auf der linken.


Danke, also sind die Monitore tatsächlich alle etwas unterschiedlich...


----------



## FreezerX (29. Mai 2012)

Wie alt ist der Monitor? Wenn möglich zurückgeben und einen anderen holen (z.B. ASUS VS238H oder Dell U2312HM,...).


----------



## FahreS (29. Mai 2012)

Der Monitor ist neu und ich könnte ihn wohl zurück geben.
Dennoch, danke für die Vorschläge, aber ich wollte diesen Monitor haben, da ich keinen besseren 3D Monitor für meine Bedürfnisse gefunden habe.

Ist nur die Frage ob Acer den zurück nimmt und wenn ja, wann ich einen neuen bekommen könnte ...
Oder soll ich den zu dem Verkäufer zurückschicken und ein neues Gerät verlangen?


----------



## FreezerX (29. Mai 2012)

Ah, das ist ein 120Hz Modell. 
Ich würde Rückgaberecht trotzdem nutzen, es gibt genug 3D Monitore. Hier nach Beliebtheit sortiert: Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Besonderheiten: 120Hz | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ryle (29. Mai 2012)

Also wenn du das optisch auch so siehst wie auf dem Foto würde ich widerrufen und wo anders nen neuen bestellen. Auf keinen Fall über Acer abwickeln lassen, da wartest du ewig wenn sie ihn überhaupt tauschen und läufst Gefahr nen Refurbished Modell zu bekommen. Außerdem ist der Acer Support besch..eiden.


----------



## FahreS (3. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis! Ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## FahreS (21. Juli 2012)

Also, ich hatte den Acer zurückgebracht und mir das selbe Modell nochmals bei einem anderen Laden gekauft.
Tja was soll ich sagen, der Monitor war noch schlimmer als der Erste.

1. wie der erste hatte der Monitor genauso starkes Backlight bleeding, dieses grässliche blaue Leuchten.
2. auch wie der erste hatte der Monitor banding. Bei Überblendungen (zB. beim Start von Win7 enstanden stets Farbkanten)
neu hinzu kamen:
3. ein roter Pixelfehler der mal heller und mal dunkler leuchtete
4. von zeit zu zeit wurde der monitor einfach so schwarz ohne irgendeinen Anlass

Das hat dazu geführt, dass ich auch diesen Monitor wieder zurück gegeben habe.

Nun habe ich den BenQ XL2420T und ich muss sagen dieser Monitor ist mit gigantischem Abstand besser.
Er hat nicht eine einzige der Krankheiten vom acer.

Also kauft euch bloß nicht den Acer gd245hq abid, bloß nicht! ich habe noch nie zuvor einen so schlechten Monitor erlebt!


----------



## Bin2good (21. Juli 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Ah, das ist ein 120Hz Modell.
> Ich würde Rückgaberecht trotzdem nutzen, es gibt genug 3D Monitore. Hier nach Beliebtheit sortiert: Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Besonderheiten: 120Hz | Geizhals Deutschland



Zu beachten wäre, dass der Iiyama G2773HS zwar eind 120 Hz Monitor ist, aber *kein* 3D unterstützt.


----------

